

WTF? Bypass Mac password with two taps - kjemperud
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=24oii2Kd9iI

======
jpl56
I guess he uses his iPhone [http://www.cnet.com/news/knock-knock-app-unlocks-
mac-with-tw...](http://www.cnet.com/news/knock-knock-app-unlocks-mac-with-two-
thumps-on-your-iphone/)

------
pedalpete
I'd like to see more info on how this was accomplished. I just tried it on my
mac, but couldn't get it to bypass the unlock screen. Is there any sort of
unlock app running on that mac?

